# An Older Boxed Set



## haydnguy

I have the boxed set shown below. It's an excellent boxed set but I want to show what each CD contains. Each CD is not the original cover but they do show a small picture of what the covers looked like. I did go through the boxed set many years ago and found all the pictures to each CD. Now, however, they seem harder to find. I have googled to no avail but I thought someone might know.

If I can't find the original covers I'll just show the current covers because each current cover states what's in the CD without pictures. Thank you.


----------



## millionrainbows

What site are you searching? Try another one.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I have the boxed set shown below. It's an excellent boxed set but I want to show what each CD contains. Each CD is not the original cover but they do show a small picture of what the covers looked like. I did go through the boxed set many years ago and found all the pictures to each CD. Now, however, they seem harder to find. I have googled to no avail but I thought someone might know.
> 
> If I can't find the original covers I'll just show the current covers because each current cover states what's in the CD without pictures. Thank you.





Joe B said:


> There's no need to move the post.......it's religious.


Here is your answer, kind reply from JoeB.


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnguy said:


> I have the boxed set shown below. It's an excellent boxed set but I want to show what each CD contains. Each CD is not the original cover but they do show a small picture of what the covers looked like. I did go through the boxed set many years ago and found all the pictures to each CD. Now, however, they seem harder to find. I have googled to no avail but I thought someone might know.
> 
> If I can't find the original covers I'll just show the current covers because each current cover states what's in the CD without pictures. Thank you.


What a great set. Can't help you with artwork, though; I just used the box cover. I don't sweat artwork that much.


----------



## Ras

haydnguy said:


> I have the boxed set shown below. It's an excellent boxed set but I want to show what each CD contains. Each CD is not the original cover but they do show a small picture of what the covers looked like. I did go through the boxed set many years ago and found all the pictures to each CD. Now, however, they seem harder to find. I have googled to no avail but I thought someone might know.
> 
> If I can't find the original covers I'll just show the current covers because each current cover states what's in the CD without pictures. Thank you.


Is this what you are looking for? :









I found it on www.amazon.com 
If you choose "Music Cds..etc." in the search on amazon and type in the original title of each album I think you can find most of the original covers.


----------



## haydnguy

Ras said:


> Is this what you are looking for? :
> 
> View attachment 123223
> 
> 
> I found it on www.amazon.com
> If you choose "Music Cds..etc." in the search on amazon and type in the original title of each album I think you can find most of the original covers.


Hi Ras, yes that's one of the covers in the boxed set. I chose to show the content of each CD rather than the front cover. Trying to do both would be a pain (at least to me) and they get to see what the pieces are. Thanks again.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is the contents of the second CD. I'm sorry if it's blurred.---------------


----------



## haydnguy

I decided it would be more meaningful with the front cover.....


----------



## haydnguy

The Original Album Sleeve:










The Same album that is the 4th CD of the boxed set:


----------

